# Lung mass using RFA-Jan 07 coding edge



## username7 (Feb 25, 2008)

Can someone please help....?

A physician identifies and ablates a lung mass using RFA in an encounter that was scheduled for an EBUS bronchoscopy to assess the cause of the patient's aspiration pneumonia (the pt aspirated food contents). Ultrasound is used to guide and monitor the ablation. What is the appropriate procedure coding for the encounter?

Thanks


----------



## username7 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Lung mass using RFA-April 07 coding edge not Jan 07*

This question was in the April 2007 coding edge magazine not January...sorry...


----------

